# gingerbread farm..Norfolk.



## Mikeymutt (Aug 22, 2016)

After seeing a fellow member posting about an abandoned farm quite local to me i decided to give it a little look.after being cut short earlier in the day on a bigger explore I headed to the area.i know it a fair bit but was not totally sure where it was.two hours later I had located it.hid well out of the way I approached it.it was very overgrown.the house is boarded up well.so the house is pitch black.i was running a bit late by the time I got there.so was not there long.shots had to be long exposure.it was full of stuff.i think if I had more time I would have had a better root about.i then headed into the cattle sheds.the milking room was nice.as I was about to head off I noticed a chimney sticking out of the trees and realised it was another house.so I tried to find a way too it.was about to give up when I decided to head out back through the trees.after a fight with the over growth I was in.it was an empty house.and as dark as the other.not because of boards because it was like a forest around it.so god knows how long it's been derelict.























































The sheds






















This was the second house.i am almost convinced there is two together.as it was tiny inside and I only took three shots.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 22, 2016)

That is one trippy house! Nicely done as always mate. That jacket is easily one of the mouldiest I have seen so far!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 22, 2016)

That looks really good. I can't wait to explore this.


----------



## dirge (Aug 22, 2016)

Loved that, some awesome features like the bathroom and stairs.


----------



## tazong (Aug 22, 2016)

Banging photos bud, how do you keep finding these places - great stuff


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 22, 2016)

tazong said:


> Banging photos bud, how do you keep finding these places - great stuff



Thank you tazong..just saw a thing on here and just did a bit of hunting and found it.depends how much you want to find stuff.I do like to go out and find my own stuff as well it pays off.but most times I have found stuff when I ain't expecting too


----------



## smiler (Aug 22, 2016)

You had me worried Mikey, I thought you'd given up on Befasts, Great post, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 22, 2016)

That first shot is a winner! What a place!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 22, 2016)

That's very good as per your usual. That wallpaper in the first shot is awful. But the house is worth a renovation.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't worry smiler.I still look for them.and I have put a few in my previous posts ☺


----------



## andylen (Aug 22, 2016)

Great find there, loved that 2nd bathroom and first shot in 2nd house. Well done.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 22, 2016)

You don't hang around lol nice photos


----------



## HughieD (Aug 22, 2016)

Fantastic stuff yet again Mikey.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 23, 2016)

Rubex said:


> You don't hang around lol nice photos


Strike while it's hot I always say


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Cracking shots and so much to see!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clover (Aug 24, 2016)

great photos! do you have any history on the place?


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 28, 2016)

I tried it today and it's been sealed.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 19, 2016)

The old photos and piano an personal bits remain make this awesome!


----------

